# Federal Taxidermy License



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

The Professional that taught me to do taxidermy gets his federal taxidermy license for 25 dollars, I sent in for mine with 25 dollars and they sent it back saying i needed 100 dollars. did the price just go up or is there something wrong?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

He doesn't get it for $25 anymore...They raised the fee to $100 for 5 years. Pretty steep price increase if you ask me!


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree that is a very large increase


----------

